# New to Hong Kong.



## Isameowmeow (Jan 18, 2014)

So I just arrived in Hong Kong roughly, a week and a half ago and I am trying to find a place to buy Aloe Vera leaves and Coconuts but have not found a place yet that sells fresh Aloe Vera. Does anyone know where I could buy this? I am staying in Wan Chai close to the Hyatt by the ferry. Also, if anyone would like to go with me to buy this stuff, that would be chill cause I am missing my lovely friends back home already. I am 20 years old and female. If you'd like to meet up or have any advice as to where I can get these items please let me know.


----------



## davidhappy (May 17, 2012)

f you need aloe vera and coconut, i can buy for u… i work in wan chai so i can bring them to u… see if you want it… you can easily find these stuff in new territories if u know the places.(=^^=)


----------



## Isameowmeow (Jan 18, 2014)

Aww thanks! I actually found some at Super City? At least I think that's what is was called... But thank you.


----------



## richard0907 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi I'm a native to Hong Kong, nice to meet u.


----------

